# Questionnaire of acid reflux (GERD)



## Sarah Scherler (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello, my name is Sarah Scherler and I have made a study of work of acid reflux (GERD). If you have time and you suffer from it, I would need that you answer this questionnaire. I need to have answers of women and men of all the ages. Thank you very much in advance!

In French:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1jYWTEypeO4lLhP-BJLcyixZaObZxGWh2H3Qe_tzq9V0/viewform?usp=send_form

In English:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1hN03yi5SbG7vX1BTXDSZik_jVWL3PW9hmpHwOAkRGrg/viewform?usp=send_form


----------

